# 13 week old kitten, litter tray problems



## Allie33 (Aug 10, 2011)

My cat had three kittens almost 13 weeks ago and I decided to keep one. I rehomed her sisters, together, almost two weeks ago and since then, she has been a nightmare with toilet issues! She will usually use the tray for poo but she has gone on my bed, on the bathroom mat and in the bathroom sink (yes, really!). As for wee's, these can be anywhere. I appreciate that she may be missing her sisters but she still has mum. I am using the same litter as I always have and keep the trays clean. Any advice/tips would be most appreciated as I seem to spend all my time cleaning up after her at the moment 
:cursing:TIA x


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Try adding another litter tray with a totally different kind of litter i.e. if using a non clumping - use a clumping, if using an open tray try a hooded one. She may have been frightened at some point whilst using the tray and now she associates the tray with the fright and is going elsewhere. But do try an extra tray and a different kind of litter. You can buy Kitten Attract litter - not cheap but may be worth paying a bit extra for a couple of weeks to try to get her back in the habit.


----------



## maryrose1977 (Aug 7, 2011)

i would also suggest if you have one room you can place the kitten in so it cant get anywhere to mess in parts of your house you dont want it to. 

And you should use a good enzyme cleaner available in all good pet shops to get rid of the smell. You may not smell it but a cat can and will associate those areas with being the place to do his/her business when it certainly isnt.

when kitten does poop where she isnt suppose to get tissue pop the poop into the cat litter and place your cat in there too. this may help the kitten associate cat litter with the place to poop.

Keep bedroom doors and that closed because there is nothing worse than when your about to get into bed and find its got wee on.

good luck and hope it helped


----------



## Allie33 (Aug 10, 2011)

Thank you both, I will try all these tips and will certainly get some of the enzyme cleaner - although I clean it up, she does keep going back to the same places, so you are clearly right about the smell thing! 
Thanks again x


----------



## SarahBugz (Mar 14, 2011)

I had a similar problem with my cat. Phoned my Vets and they were really helpful. They suggested the following which has worked for me:


Try using a Felliway Diffuser to reduce any stress
Clean the Floors where possible with biological washing powder to mask the smell and apparently normal floor cleaner just spreads the smell around
To use 2 litter trays as some cats don't like to poo and wee in the same tray
Make sure the litter tray is always clean the litter is changed regularly.

I also took her in for a check-up to make sure there werent any issues with her bladder etc... A few days after using felliway the problems pretty much stopped. She does still occasionally have the odd accident on the bath mat but I see that as my fault for leaving it on the floor.

I hope things sort themselves out soon! I understand completely how frustrating it is!!


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi there

Not sure if anyone else has suggested this, but I've found Pets at Home Ultra Clumping Kitten Litter a god send. It has Kitten Attract in it. My current litter have been a nightmare to litter train, until I got this stuff! Now there are no more little accidents.


----------



## maryrose1977 (Aug 7, 2011)

Oh i have 5 little kitties that will be using cat litter soon so im going to look for that.


----------

